# take my groomers scissors away!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, I just had Jasper cut in a "summer cut" uke: This woman normally does a great job- but maybe I asked her to cut it too short. I asked for it to be 1/2" through the body and neck and a little longer through the face and legs. Let's just say that half my dog is gone (and he was in a puppy cut) But there are also tufts sticking up all over--- and his ears and tail looked rediculously long compaired to the rest of his body--- so I attacked them..:biggrin1: Oh well it will grow back-- Cash get's his summer cut on friday--- Hope it turns out better.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Now Missy, i posted 'bad haircut' pics of Tripp last month. Where are Jaspers?

I know exactly how you feel. It makes you sooooo mad. I cried when i saw Tripp after his haircut. Hope she didnt charge you!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

A picture is worth 1000 words. Pictures please.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have finally recovered from Brady's terrible cut. I love my groomer, but I was shocked by this cut. I am only posting this because he looks really cute again, so I am no longer ashamed:whoo: . He is the greatest dog no matter how silly he looks. Here is Brady is a pathetic, I was really matted and mommy didn't want me to hurt so let them use the clippers and get rid of them, cut. He he is, after the incident, and then a month later. It does grow back:thumb:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It's only hair, it will grow back and Brady looks adorable even with this hair cut.  

Are you going back to the same groomer?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Boy every time I get frustrated with Riley’s coat (and this is one of those weeks :frusty: ..) and I think about cutting him down this forum reminds me of bad hair cuts and scares me. I love the long coat but sometimes it can get frustrating, I keep hoping life will get easier as he gets older and maybe when Monte finally looses his baby teeth it will.

Don’t worry Missy a bad hair cut is not going to scare Riley away from wanting to romp only the weather can do that..


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Great Now I'm never gonna want to get Radar cut at all..... ... My Wife wants to let it grow in all the way before we get it cut so we can see how nice and long it comes in. Only problem is that when he goes poop it sometimes gets stuck on his backside and falls to the floor. Then he looks back and thinks he has gone on the floor. We just laugh and sometimes try and get it before he sees it.

Derek


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, That is pretty much what Jasper looks like.... and on Brady it is cute-- But I know how you must feel because on my dog it is not. Can't wait for the month so Jasper will look like the 2nd picture. 

Debbie, (Julie too) I will ask Leeann to take some pictures this weekend- (Leeann?) My husband is the photographer of our family (since my idiot proof camera died) and he is painting in all his free time- getting ready for a show in the fall- so I really have to beg him to "do a photo shoot." I know excuses, excuses.:lalala:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I fyou do have his coat cut fine a groomer that has done hav cuts before and then you want to see pictures too, I had a baaaaad cut on Yoda and I ended up having to shave him all the way down eeks now his coat looks like a puupy cut but short boy was it short


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

*Well I think I caught the scissor bug too*

Well, on Wednesday I decided I would take the scissors into my own hands to trim his bummy and his pads. Well, I was just so impressed with myself that I thought " Let me see if I can balance Oreo's face with his body...." Heyvey.... It doesn't look too bad, and I am pleased with being able to see his eyes now, but I hope I can actually control myself next time, so that I can let his gorgeous coat come in... :suspicious:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Helen,
I think you did a great job with the face! I haven't cut Dora's hair other than matts (shhhh... we both dont like to suffer thru them!) but I butchered my maltese a few years ago. I just started cutting and I went crazy. My friends described it as her "contemporary hair cut" cause it stuck up every which way... I free handed it! I think she spent the summer being a bit more cool and ashamed that her mommy dressed her so funny!

Maybe you should come over and scissor mine!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Helen, WONDERFUL job on Oreo!! See? It's not so scary now, is it?  I love his cut.

Brady looks adorable in both pics!! Poor you Missy. I guess it's disappointing when it's not at all what we expected to get. 

I always say 'bring pictures!!!' I have a bunch printed out already, in our 'doggy folder' and should the time come when I might need to get the pups cut by a groomer, they will come in handy. I want to be SURE we understand each other! You can click on the photos people have posted in the 'puppy cuts' thread and print out the ones you like.

Derek, I also wanted to leave Ricky in his long, natural coat, but then the heat came, and the spring rains and mud in the yard, and the twigs and pollen, and the heat..... did I mention that already? LOL We've only had maybe 5 or 6 days of real summer heat and I couldnt' stand to see him in such a huge coat so imagine what July would have been like! lol

You can always do a 'maintenance cut' or what some call the 'hygenic cut' where you trim just around the anus, a little below as well so the poop doesn't get stuck and maybe some on his belly where the urine might hit. You can get the hairs around his feet trimmed too. It doesn't show one bit and is much easier to keep clean. Radar won't get any surprise poopies stuck to him either. lol

So Shannon, how are you liking Tripp's look now? Got used to it yet? I'm sure it's already grown in, hasn't it?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks, but I think this time was a bit of a fluke and I had to simply tell myself to just "stop".  i think the maintenance thing I can do, but as for overall scissoring, oh nooooo... I will leave it to the pros. Hmmmmmm, going to Ohio for a scissoring.... That sounds like a great trip  But Amanda, I don't think I am qualified to snip any of your dogs' gorgeous hair - how about a visit...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oreo looks great! I am impressed. Missy, it only takes a few weeks and they look adorable again. Although, I am sure Jasper looks great even with his short haircut:biggrin1: . Thanks for your kind words, but we all know he looked silly. I only took pictures of him after the cut because I kept telling my mom how pathetic he looked and she said he could never. I emailed her the picture and she called me and said I was right, he looked pathetic:suspicious: . So much for a grandmom always thinking her grandpup is beautiful. He looks great now though. It is growing in really nicely.eace:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwwww, Karen I can totally understand how you feel. Prior to ever taking Oreo to the groomer I sincerely messed up his look - the top of his head was sticking up everywhere!! What made is even worse was the fact that "I" was the cause..... But now, I can actually look back and laugh. I learned to stop and not get carried away... LOL

The great consolation is that the lovely Havanese coat will grow back in and it will look lovely again 

Missy, don't you worry it will grow back and your furrybaby will be as cute as ever


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Great Job you did a fine job look at his little eyes I just love dogs eyes


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Helen, Oreo looks great- maybe you have a new profesion to look in to!!
I would be too scared to cut my own as they just move too much!
Laurie


----------

